# The Comedians Lauded by a Great Comedian



## Sukerkin (Oct 9, 2012)

A series of snippets on YouTube detailing those that John Cleese rates as class acts.  Here's the first one to point people in the right direction:

[yt]FRKeGMJpVfY[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2012)

I was never so big on L&H, myself.


----------

